# Бесплатные антивирусные LiveCD



## Severnyj

Антивирусные LiveCD


*AVG Rescue CD*
Официальный сайт: AVG | Бесплатные Антивирусные Программы и Защита ПК
Страница загрузки:AVG Business PC Rescue & Repair Toolkit | Free Download
Описание: AVG | AVG Rescue CD Guide


*Avira Rescue System*
Официальный сайт: Avira 2017 - Загрузить бесплатный антивирус для ПК и Mac
Страница загрузки:Avira Rescue System Файлы для загрузки
Описание: Руководство по использованию Avira Rescue System


*BitDefender Rescue CD*
Официальный сайт: CyberSecurity & Antivirus Software - Bitdefender UK
Страница загрузки: Index of /rescue_cd/
Описание: How to create a Bitdefender Rescue CD


*COMODO Rescue Disk*
Официальный сайт: Free Internet Security and Antivirus | Security Solutions from Comodo
Страница загрузки: Rescue Disk for Windows | Comodo offers Free Rescue Disk Software


*Dr.Web LiveDisk*
Официальный сайт: Dr.Web — библиотека бесплатных утилит
Страница загрузки: Dr.Web LiveDisk - Аварийное восстановление системы с диска CD/DVD или загрузочного USB-накопителя
Описание: http://download.geo.drweb.com/pub/drweb/livedisk/documentation/drweb-LiveDisk-900-ru.pdf


*eScan Rescue Disk*
Официальный сайт: Антивирус нового поколения eScan
Страница загрузки: Диск аварийного восстановления eScan на базе Windows escanrd.iso


*LiveCD ESET NOD32*
Официальный сайт: Официальный сайт антивируса ESET NOD32
Страница загрузки: Загрузочный антивирус ESET NOD32 LiveCD на флешку
Описание: https://download.esetnod32.ru/manuals/additional/livecd_manual.pdf


*Kaspersky Rescue Disk*
Официальный сайт: Скачать антивирус для дома и бизнеса | Лаборатория Касперского
Страница загрузки: Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10


*Vba32 Rescue*
Официальный сайт: Антивирус ВирусБлокАда
Страница загрузки: ВирусБлокАда / Антивирус / Утилиты


*Windows Defender Offline*
Официальный сайт: Microsoft – официальная страница
Страница загрузки: https://support.microsoft.com/ru-ru/help/17466/windows-defender-offline-help-protect-my-pc


----------



## Severnyj

Ссылки обновлены, старые и мертвые продукты удалены. Тема почищена.


----------

